# EoL of the 11 branch is nearly there



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2021)

Just a friendly reminder that the entire 11 branch (this includes 11.4-RELEASE and 11-STABLE) will be EoL in a little over two weeks. 

Update your systems if you haven't done so already. 









						FreeBSD Security Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

[FreeBSD-Announce] FreeBSD 11.4 end-of-life


----------

